# Biting and restless during grooming



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Winnie becomes a "wild woman" everytime I attempt to wash and comb her face. Attempting to put in an elastic or bow to create a top knot is downright impossible. I've tried calm relaxing praise, handing out treats and giving her something else to chew on while I focus on her head but her eyes are continuously monitoring the comb or brush and those little sharp teeth are always ready to bite my hand. Is this just a useless pursuit at this age (13 weeks) ? thanks


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

hahaha this is still a useless persuit for me at 8 months









But I've come to terms with the fact that it's still this way because I let her get away with it... make sure she knows that you're the boss (a nice, gentle boss, but still the boss), and that grooming is necessary and enjoyable. Get her used to it now whether she likes it or not or you'll end up like me







LOL

I would say to keep doing what you're already doing.. maybe just for short periods of time and then as she gets better for say a minute or two.. slowly do more and more as she gets more comfortable with the process.

Good luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Winnie becomes a "wild woman" everytime I attempt to wash and comb her face. Attempting to put in an elastic or bow to create a top knot is downright impossible. I've tried calm relaxing praise, handing out treats and giving her something else to chew on while I focus on her head but her eyes are continuously monitoring the comb or brush and those little sharp teeth are always ready to bite my hand. Is this just a useless pursuit at this age (13 weeks) ? thanks[/B]



Ok...Mia was a struggle at first she would bite, squirm and fuss. I would tell her no every time and she would calm down a little bit. Treats weren't an option she is not a treataholic. I use to put my finger in her mouth in order to hold her head still. Now I figured out that if I put her on the bathroom counter she feels very unsecure on there and she stays put and lets me finish.

Now....Cody is a different story I don't know what dramatic episode he has had but he HATES anyone touching his face especially underneath his chin. I have tried everything on him. Now I just pet him softly for no reason around his face giving him kisses and reassuring him that it is ok. He squirms fidgets and tries to get away. But I got my 1st topknot on this morning!!!























So patience and determination will prevail.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Treats weren't an option she is not a treataholic. I use to put my finger in her mouth in order to hold her head still. Now I figured out that if I put her on the bathroom counter she feels very unsecure on there and she stays put and lets me finish.

If I put my finger in Winnies mouth, I'm not sure I'd get it back in full







....this little girls teeth are SHARP!! I like the idea of putting her on a counter. I always attempt head grooming while she's on my lap in an easy chair; she apparently feels "too comfy" in that position and her "assertiveness" is in full force!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo freaked when I tried it-I just gave up!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

> Treats weren't an option she is not a treataholic. I use to put my finger in her mouth in order to hold her head still. Now I figured out that if I put her on the bathroom counter she feels very unsecure on there and she stays put and lets me finish.
> 
> If I put my finger in Winnies mouth, I'm not sure I'd get it back in full
> 
> ...


At the beginning I used to groom Lizzie on my lap too, but after a few escapes I decided to turn the washing machine into her grooming table.
I covered it with a small carpet so she doesn't slip and now it's easier to groom her because she has little room to move and she's afraid of the height.
She still tries to bite me I but after a while when she sees that it doesn't work she stops, whines a little and try to climb on me.








I found myself to have more patience than I thought! 
For the topknot I just lean her face on my chest (nature gave me plenty of room here) and she is able to stay still the 2 minutes I need to comb her head.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I groom mine on a grooming table, they know when they are on there the quickest way down on the floor is to lay still and get it over with. You can go to wal-mart in the baby section they carry a horse shoe shaped pillow used in infant car seats. This makes a great chin pillow or if you are crafty you can make one. You would want enough stuffing in it that the chin is held 3 to 4 onches from the table. The chin Pillow works great for me but I have resorted to the chest method


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ugg! It took me a good year of trying everyday to get Abbey to sit still for her top knot. But I grumbled and cursed and perservered - she's not perfect yet - but she always has her top knot in. I think she's finally realized she "can't fight city hall".








Welcome to puppyhood.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I love all of your answers. Molly was a real handful to groom. She would jump out of the kitchen sink with shampoo all over her and stand on the counter. Anyway, she is finally getting used to it - she hates it but she is getting used to it. She just stands in the sink and look pitiful when she's getting her bath. She loves the cuddling. I still haven't conquered the top knot but I'm determined. I get them in, along with one of Marj's bows, and she immediately starts rubbing her head on the floor to get them out. It's a constant battle but I love the bows so I keep trying. Good luck and keep on keeping on!







...........................Pat


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Well, I tried placing Winnie on my kitchen island today (on a towel) for her face washing/combing....and....she did GREAT!!







I couldn't believe how much better she cooperated standing on a high surface as opposed to my lap. I even managed to get a top knot in her but she "shook it out" as soon as she got back on the floor. Her hair probably isn't quite long enough to be held securely yet by those tiny latex elastics. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Well, I tried placing Winnie on my kitchen island today (on a towel) for her face washing/combing....and....she did GREAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One problem with getting them accustomed to the top knot is the short hair slips out easily. So, I just bunch up some extra from behind that and put a larger amount into the band. The longer hair helps keep it up longer, and even when the short hair slips out, they still have that feel of the band in their hair. It may not look that great, but at this stage, I'm just working on getting the message across. I find it only takes a few days, and they adapt to the idea.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Well, I tried placing Winnie on my kitchen island today (on a towel) for her face washing/combing....and....she did GREAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad it is getting better you and Winnie, They all seem to do better for me on a table verses my lap. Just remember to make it a very loving, pleasant experience,







. As for the top-knot if you are using the very tiny bands do 3 turns on them, Also I use the intercorner of the eye as a guide and put a very skinny twig like top-knot until they get use to it. Make sure you do not place the band close to the scalp (it really bothers them) I put the band half way up until the hair get longer . One more thing I hate to see the puppies that wear top-knots all day every day I start out everyother day. 
My favorite activity with my Maltese is the grooming They relax and so do I we just completely zone out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Finishing Touch sells beautiful satin chin rests. It's also the best place to get grooming bands IMO.

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=1


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am going to sound mean and brutal, but chin hair was meant to grab onto and control their head. I start grooming puppies I am going to show at 8 to 12 weeks old. It's a constant correction when teaching them to put their head onto the pillow or towel roll to do their top knots. Even show dogs don't like having top knots in. I like Cathy double up on the hair. But its hard to get a 3 month old puppy to hold still long enough to put the rubber band in. You need three hands, one to hold the beard to hold the head still and the other two to put in the rubber band. But any way, if you get ahold of the beard right below the corner of the mouth and make them look at you as you correct them and put their head back down on the pillow works. I teach this at the same time I teach them to stay on the table so they don't try to jump off at the shows. I still have one girl who follows the rat comb with her head and her top knots are hard to get straight.

I made a head pillow out of those beans. It is big enough it encompasses the sides of the dog. Its heavier than the regular pillows. I make sure it is on their front legs and it seems to help keep them still longer. My friend with Shih-Tzu wanted to steal it from me. It worked so well with her dogs. Its so much easier to do the grooming on a higher object for holding onto them. I bought a little table from Wal-Mart to use as a grooming table at home. Puppies are fun. Enjoy them.

Tina


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just keep at it and talk talk talk to her while grooming. Little topknots at this age are almost a waste of time. You can just gather enough hair to put a band in and be happy if it stays an hour. Haha. It's important to keep doing it daily though so she will eventually get used to it and accept it. Make certain no hairs are pulling or pinching. No tied eyes or ears..that is..hair pulling the eyelids or near ear fringe. Just keep talking to her. They love conversation even if they don't know what you're saying. Little bits of liver treats are good to reward too. Just make sure they are very very tiny pieces so you can give several throughout the session.

Another great trick is to groom when they are tired. After play is a great time as they are worn out and won't give you as much trouble. (hopefully)


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> The Finishing Touch sells beautiful satin chin rests. It's also the best place to get grooming bands IMO.
> 
> http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=1[/B]



There are several choices of bands; Could you give me the ID # of the one you recommend?


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I found that Bentley was bad at that until he was about 9 months or so.He is much more tolerant of the elastics now and he is almost a year. The best time to try these things are when they are tired out or first thing in the morning. When they are little like that - everything is a game!. Good luck


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376265
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the 1/4" medium weight clear bands. I use them on my bows, too, which is why I use the medium weight. For topknots only, I'm sure you could use a lightweight band.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> Winnie becomes a "wild woman" everytime I attempt to wash and comb her face. Attempting to put in an elastic or bow to create a top knot is downright impossible. I've tried calm relaxing praise, handing out treats and giving her something else to chew on while I focus on her head but her eyes are continuously monitoring the comb or brush and those little sharp teeth are always ready to bite my hand. Is this just a useless pursuit at this age (13 weeks) ? thanks[/B]


<span style="color:#6666CC">Your bringing back some recent and not so fond memories of mine. Piper was a handful when it came to any sort of brushing/combing and topknots. She would literally go spastic every time a brush or comb touched her and would bite at it and my hand. Either my daughter or my hubby had to hold her while I brushed and top knotted. Cleaning her eyes was like letting the demon inside her free to bite anything within reach. My sweet little puppy would turn into the devil dog in seconds. Then all of a sudden one day she stopped. We now have a nightly routine.... we play on the bed then I grab her and brush her out (still not her favorite thing but she brushes out very easily) and then she lays her chin on my leg while I do her top knot. The brushing and top knot now only take a matter of minutes and then ..... she leaves me... goes to the foot of the bed.... sits down... looks at me.... in seconds that back leg comes from out of nowhere and all my hard work is for not. She has hair hanging down half her face and she glares at me with the look that says.... "Mom, I like it this way not your way."

Just keep at it and don't give in. The trick is to make it a fun time. Before you know it, she will be letting you make her all girlie with pretty bows and matching dresses.</span>


----------

